# Fish Eggs *pictures*



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thought post some pictures of what fish eggs cichlids look like for everyone to see hence why i posted it in this area:
Eureka! No really, Eureka photo's lol. Have 20-25 fry from first albino female to breed with him and be able to take his wrath! cuz he has pretty much wanna come close to killing in any male tank.

This is Daddy:




































Hopefully next week will have Lwanda Baby pics to show..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Very cool, Thanks for sharing. Nice clear pictures.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That is a beautiful Eureka, I have one and i think it is one of the prettiest fish that I have.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Very cool, Thanks for sharing. Nice clear pictures.


yup, its amazing how HUGE they look :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, cool! Congrats!


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

aawe im soo happy for u, lets light up a cigar and celebrate  i yet to have any fry from a 20cherry barb tank and a 55 w/ a pair of angels, but i got a close eye on the female, i didnt feed one day b/c both ate ALOT, to much the day before and were really fat The day i stoped feeding bot a female and male were flat again, but this morning before i fed the female had another buldge on her side, the kind she gets when i feed her,


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

very nice pics, i got one Q why are there bellies so big, and i will have to get some pics of my angel eggs and guppy fry sometime


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx everyone! should be free swimming by end of next week with no more egg sacks.

Jonno, those are the egg sacks that their are transforming from into fish...about another week those egg sacks should be gone..


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought that peacocks were mouthbrooders? Are you sure they are malawi cichlid eggs?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL yea CM your right but, i stripped the eggs couple weeks less chances of swallowing and can keep a closer eye on things, i've been told can even strip 3hrs after spawning the eggs but i gave it 1-2weeks. 

They are free swimming in their own 10g i came back saturday evening and egg sacks completely gone fast developers..

Stripped 30 fry/egg's from Lwanda red top's saturday evening as well i like eggs


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Great! Loving it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well those eggs you all saw i shot these photo's last night, their growing really fast!

















Also had 14 Lemon Jake Eggs in hatchery few days old just like two black eyes and tail..


----------



## ferrikins (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW what a beautiful fish (dad that is)

congrate on fry, I just raisung my first krib fry, there 4 weeks old and taking blood worms already. I so suprised how fast they have grown, I'm use to livebearer fry.
Any info on your fish, would be great, like how big do they get what size tank do they need.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx, i noticed i don't think i mentioned why some are regular and some look albino.

The male is a split Eureka(regular with albino gene, hence looks different) and his mate is 100% albino, giving about a 75% albino, 25% Split fry(regular with albino gene)..just a FYI





> ferrikinsWOW what a beautiful fish (dad that is)
> 
> congrate on fry, I just raisung my first krib fry, there 4 weeks old and taking blood worms already. I so suprised how fast they have grown, I'm use to livebearer fry.
> Any info on your fish, would be great, like how big do they get what size tank do they need.


Thanx, they can get up to 6" about, they'll be cool in 50G Tank, but prolly best in 75g as adults....

Here's another pic of the daddy i recenetlly moved him..:


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

What settings did you use on your digital to get such a good pic?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

on the kodak easyshare camera on Macro(the flower looking button) and take pics, the zoom just wasn't nearly powerful enough to get a clear shot of the fry up there on the rock i am going to play around a little more tonite to try get a nice clear shot i may have been standing to close to their tank..


----------



## jakejake (Aug 9, 2005)

*fish*

nice! and i realy do like the pictures, what kind of camra did you use
those pictures are realy clear. i could never get my pics to come out like that
good job on your fish and pictures.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

freakin awesome dude youre so luck that you have such healthy fry


----------



## ferrikins (Aug 10, 2005)

Such a shame they get so big, I never gonna be able to get some.

My krib fry, father was wild calt, mum albino. I did'nt have any bino's in the litter, though there are some very pale ones.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ferrikins, i keep my breeding groups in 29g-50g's, it literally takes several years for them to get that big, so like i dont like to comment on when people say immediatly for a Oscar they see in a 55g or 20g when its only like 2" ("you got to need a big tank can't believe ur keeping in that small of tank) most just dont think of the time it takes for one to even reach that size takes years. Mine is still young yet. 

Thanx for comments, Water changes is the key i do twice a week or once if i am too busy but i try to get fry tanks every other day at least, that's all it is to having beautiful colored up and healthy fish, no additives no special food, all boils down to water changes.

Ferrikins, what happened there is that the wild father does not have the albino gene, *correction does but it's dormint all fish have it but majority it's dormint. Now if you take those fry since they now have the albino gene cuz of the mother, and breed them back to the mom you will have a albino/regular fry from them. Albino fry have red eyes right off the bat too...


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Very cool, Thanks for sharing. Nice clear pictures.


Dude... how do you get your camera to focus so nice like that underwater?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Everytime I see that Eureka I want to come find you and steal it.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i was thinking the same thing evertime i see it lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Allin, Water changes lol that's all all my tanks are crystal clear with exception on pleco tank cuz they get fed cucumber's/zuchinni's nothing i can do to keep that clear lol.

Also decent digital camera helps, i got a hint i have a new one coming for my b-day next week so o yea! 

Lexus, we have speedee delivery here in WI/MN/IL which makes it like $10 or less to ship overnight here for us, i have some fry at 1" i let ya know be more then happy to send you some  and whoever else wants some i just enlarged their group to 6f/1m so hopefully lots of fry coming soon been seeing lots of fish nests every morning he's getting antsy lol.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> Thanx, i noticed i don't think i mentioned why some are regular and some look albino.
> 
> The male is a split Eureka(regular with albino gene, hence looks different) and his mate is 100% albino, giving about a 75% albino, 25% Split fry(regular with albino gene)..just a FYI
> 
> ...


beautiful pics......congrats on fry


----------

